# For "bigwheel" Merle



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just heard this on Music Choice station
:bow:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The good times may be over, for many. But they will return. I hope.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I find that I know the words to all these songs having had them drilled into my head when I was young.
Along with Johnny,George,Tammy,Eddy,Nat,Andy and Glen.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, AquaHull. My uncle listened to Merle and Conway's music when I was a kid, and I used to think 'What the he!! Is THIS?' But at the same time, I was reading science fiction that I had to hide the covers of in polite company. Now we're both mainstream. LOL.

Wife and I visited Nashville a few years ago, and we saw a lot of these old guys' stage costumes, original music, and the like in the museum. Great place.

Did you hear Little Jimmy Dickens died?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I love Merle but he is one crazy a-s left wing liberal!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


>


Now thats my all time favorite. Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LONE WOLF said:


> I love Merle but he is one crazy a-s left wing liberal!


You be getting on the fightin' side of me .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back when the Little Bride and I first got hitched back in the real late 60's we owned record player and one record which was Merle Haggard's Swinging Doors album. Listened to it a lot and got near all the songs ingrained in the brain. Found it some real good beer drinking music. Still love all those songs.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't give a crap


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup I was


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------

